# Photo(GB)/Month Do You Shoot?



## PhotoShine (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm in college (not for photography) and I take about 5-10GB per month at the most.

How many GB of photos do you take per month?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 15, 2013)

PhotoShine said:


> I'm in college (not for photography) and I take about 5-10GB per month at the most.
> 
> How many GB of photos do you take per month?



peak wedding season 5 times that in a day :-[


----------



## tpatana (Feb 15, 2013)

I do sports, and when we have competitions, I bring my camera.

Usually my total of 80GB cards don't fall short, typical 8h at the tournament is 60-70GB. One big multi-day tournament got me 180GB in 3 days. That took a while to sort.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2013)

Why an amount per month?? When you are shooting X amount per event, you need enough GB to safely cover that. I found that a 64GB card will cover a event for me as of know.


----------

